# Looking for some Critique



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you ride well, and you ride HIM well. he seems very happy under you and you make a nice pair. there are a few times when you lean more forward than would be optimal, and maybe appear to be "Pumping" a bit, but honestly, you have a nice seat, sympathetic hands and ride quite well.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I agree with tiny. I would move that upper body back just a smidge, then when you do downward transitions from the lope you will have an easier time asking for it with your seat.

You guys do make a nice pair!


----------



## Surefooted (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you both very much!! I agree with the problems with my upper body I definitely see that rewatching it too. I was trained on high performance Arabians so he's pretty much the exact opposite of what I've ever known. I'm going to try it and see if it helps with the downwards transitions he definitely has more of a stop than I'm used to. Do you see any issues with my feet/legs or any tips to avoid pumping?


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

With your upper body- I know the struggle too well! I tend to lean forward, like I'm anticipating a spook or something. It felt really awkward for me to be in the correct position.But I don't think you look all that bad. I think if you shift your shoulders back to where they are lined up with your hips, or just a hair behind, that might do the trick. 

Your legs look pretty good to me. I would like to see your inside leg better (it's hard to see in the video.) You might try pushing that inside leg a little forward, in front of the girth to get him to keep from dropping that shoulder. You may be doing that already...I can't really tell. 

He's a nice western mover! Work on getting your backside really under you. Like you are trying to sit on your back pockets- this will also help with your upper body posture. When you sit deep like that it can take that pumping away and you can really roll nicely into a stop with just your seat. (I don't know if that made any sense. It make perfect sense in my head


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

while I agree about sitting back a bit, don't get so hung up on the idea of "sitting on your pockets" that you end up hunching over, or making your hind end a pile driver into his haunches.

your seat is already about right, so just a bit more of the upper body coming back will help, IMO. also, while you are feeling this horse out, and riding through tall vegitation, I can understand that you aren't putting much leg on him. but, you may find that by sitting up a bit more, and actually putting MORE leg on him, you will get him to do less of that falling in on his shoulder sort of turns. it will take experimentation , but honestly, I'd be very happy to sit as well as you do.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

You are a wonderful pair! He looks like what *I* call a western pleasure horse! A western horse who is a pleasure to ride! If you have any American Stock Horse Association events in your area, you should go. They usually do a clinic, then a show, so it is really fun.....that is the kind of horse that does well.

You might try thinking of a string pulling your head and rib cage up as you ride. Just a little visual for what was already said!


----------



## 7reining7training7gaining (Nov 7, 2015)

I'd like to see your shoulder back and you sitting more on your pant pockets. Try moving your hips with the horse. 

When he gives you his head give him his reins and keep asking for more head set lowered and that back rounded. Really try swinging his shoulders when you turn I see him trying to lean into his corners just a little and that can be fixed easily now.

It doesn't matter where you ride really. I like to do maneuvers on the trail cause it makes you better in the arena.


----------



## Surefooted (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you all for your comments I greatly appreciate it! Unfortunately Blue was sold recently so it's back to trying to track down a horse in my area to ride. Any other critique in the meantime is greatly appreciated, I love to have any input I can get.


----------

